# Consulta de CXXFLAGS

## negrolder

Para mi procesador me recomiendan algún flag para optimizarlo, por ejemplo -sse2 o 3dnow?. Tengo gentoo 64.

Me asalta la duda porque en los safe flags sólo hablan de procesadores AMD "Cpu family : 15", el mío es 17.

```
 

Gentoop negrolder # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 17

model           : 3

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-65

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2100.073

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch osvw skinit lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips        : 4200.14

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 17

model           : 3

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-65

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2100.073

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht sysc nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacym extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch osvw skinit lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips        : 4189.57

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

Gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

En el manual está perfectamente detallado, las variables CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS son las que definen la optimización del compilador, por consiguiente en la instalación ya se ponen en modo predeterminado así:

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS"

... pero en tu caso deberías agregar el parámetro -march=athlon64 en la primera variable CFLAGS= y no en la segunda CXXFLAGS que hay que dejarla tal cual, aunque creo que también se puede poner -march=native, en mi caso tengo una máquina Phenom con la CPU AMD64 9850 versión B3 y el primer parámetro me funciona de maravilla.

Las alusiones de los parámetros -sse2 y 3dnow se colocarán en la variable USE= si procede y nunca en las variables cflags= y cxxflags= ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

